# Bracelets how to round them off?



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Getting rounded bracelets can be a challange, lol. I usually go for oval shaped ones, since thats the shape I end up with most often anyway. 

I don't know that I would hold the hair up and trim around with my hands on the top, but I suppose you could certainly start there. I worry though that once you do that if you're line wasn't right where you wanted it to be you may end up with something you can't hide.
If her hair is "stiff" enough after the blowdry I just fluff everything straight up and trim what is sticking up to far. When you first put the clip on the dog's legs you end up with little barrels. They way I try and think of it is since the barrels are flat on top (a straight line) I fluff up and take off the "corners" or straight lines. 
It's difficult for me to paint of picture of how to do it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok so here I sit at work thinking about this post LoL. I just tried to round the poms on poodle owned by one of the partners in the way you asked about. It didnt work out the way I thought it would. It ended up shortening the overall height of the more than I thought it would. However, that said I think I tend to like taller bracelets than most people do. 

It was impossible for me to repeat that method on the back legs at all. I just couldn't get everything to line up with my hand around the pom, my scissors in the other hand and such. SO I had to go back to the way I've always done it. Just fluff the hair on the top of the pom straight up and trim. Which now that I think of it is basicly the same concept as what you were asking about minus actualy holding the pom with your hand. I found today that not holding it up with your hand gave me more control over what hair got cut and how it got cut.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

oops glad you tried it then and not me LOL don't want my dog funny looking jk.
ok will just fluff and clipp fluff and clipp till I get the look I like


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Ok so here I sit at work thinking about this post LoL. I just tried to round the poms on poodle owned by one of the partners in the way you asked about. It didnt work out the way I thought it would. It ended up shortening the overall height of the more than I thought it would. However, that said I think I tend to like taller bracelets than most people do.
> 
> It was impossible for me to repeat that method on the back legs at all. I just couldn't get everything to line up with my hand around the pom, my scissors in the other hand and such. SO I had to go back to the way I've always done it. Just fluff the hair on the top of the pom straight up and trim. Which now that I think of it is basicly the same concept as what you were asking about minus actualy holding the pom with your hand. I found today that not holding it up with your hand gave me more control over what hair got cut and how it got cut.


LOL I tried this too, and got the same results has you did. So it is better to fluff and cut.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yorkiecrazy said:


> LOL I tried this too, and got the same results has you did. So it is better to fluff and cut.


Oh good, glad it wasn't just me. After I posted that I thought to myself I just know somebody is going to post back and say well goober it worked for me, some kind of groomer you are ! ROFL  Had a crummy day at work so there ya go, a little glimps into my mental state for the day


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

wonder why cause in my head it makes sence it should work. If you pull down to get rounded edge at bottom you should pull up to get rounded edge right?
oh well I guess that is why my guys don't look pro done as my ideas aren't always correct LOL.
Will keep on muddling through and what I cut of will be sure to grow back someday


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know why exactly, I get what you're saying in therory it should would. 
An educated guess; I think it has something to do with the fact that in order to get that style you clipper the hair down the leg until you get to the pom. What I noticed yesterday (and in the past) is that you don't just stop with your clippers. You sort of pull them through the top layer of the bracelett they way you might do when you are trying to blend the line in of a cocker or a westie something similar. You can't just stop at the line and then pull your clippers backward. You pull them out away from the line you stoped at which is how you get "blending" motion I mention before. So, that means that the top of your pom isn't perfectly straight like the bottom part probably is. Did any of that make much sense? 
So anyway you have less hair than you think you do when you go and try and round the puff. If you pull the hair up with your hand and hold it you will get the effect that Yorkiecrazy and I got and end up with a shorter pom than you wanted. 

It could also have something to do with the way your hand hold the hair up. It's harder to hold it up and scissor on the top than it is on the bottom part.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Well little miss mandy is a dirty mess again since it is still cold and wet around here so after her bath and fluff tonight I will mess around trying to get a nice puff.
I wish I could make them look like balls I think that would be sweet.


----------



## poodleit (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Mandycasey'smom 
pulling up and down is for getting them leveled. Fluff-cut - for the shape.
Uno&Sassy send smooches to Casey&Mandy.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Thanks poodleit


----------

